# how to use T3 best?



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi people im interested in using T3 whats the best way to go about it? what kind of results can i expect? and what are the side effects like??


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

best off stacked with clenbuterol for more sufficient results

Side effects i suffered from was only tiredness and sweating also weight loss 

run up to 50mcg to 75 mcg daily, shown slight improved results when taken before bed from studies, or split the dose evenly throughout the day.

These drugs are catabolic, so if you are running then without steroids, then expect some muscle loss.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

tapper up and down its very important even to the point of doing half eod


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Whats the best place to get it from? i can deal with a bit of muscle loss in exchange for losing fat!

Also does anyone know of side effects if i happen to injest LSD or smoke weed? not that i would of course! just curious


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Whats the best place to get it from? i can deal with a bit of muscle loss in exchange for losing fat!
> 
> Also does anyone know of side effects if i happen to injest LSD or smoke weed? not that i would of course! just curious


pmsl if you happen to injest LSD -- accidents like that happen every day where your from do they:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

yeh i dont know how but seems most weekends it seems to happen, some strange phenomenon!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

glanzav said:


> tapper up and down its very important even to the point of doing half eod


The general consensus on here is that tapering is not necessary


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

walks said:


> The general consensus on here is that tapering is not necessary


 :thumbup1:


----------

